# Safe grape leaves????



## Blgreek08 (Sep 1, 2013)

Are these kind of grapes ok for my red foot? I know people feed grape leaves. We grow huge rows of grapes. I have them aplenty 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


Add figs in there too. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 1, 2013)

ANY variety of grape leaves are fine.


----------



## Blgreek08 (Sep 1, 2013)

What about the figs?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2013)

I have 6 different varieties of grape vines and I feed the leaves form all of them. To my knowledge, yagy. is correct and all of them are safe.

Don't know about the figs.


----------



## Blgreek08 (Sep 1, 2013)

I found dig leaves on two sites. They are safe . Time to stock up for winter

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------

